# A4 2.8..How much oil? I put in 5.5 still shows low? 1999.5



## mossyrock (Dec 22, 2009)

I put in 5.5 quarts and the thing is on the min. on the dipstick. How can that be?
Does it hold 6.5 quarts with filter?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: A4 2.8..How much oil? I put in 5.5 still shows low? 1999.5 (mossyrock)*

I put in 6 quarts..start and look for leaks at filter (only found one once in all the zillion oil changes I've done..but it pays to check)..then I put belly pan back on..take it off the ramps..let it sit for 5 min..check oil level and add till it hits top of crosshatched section of dipstick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: A4 2.8..How much oil? I put in 5.5 still shows low? 1999.5 (spitpilot)*

You'll want to run it too in order to get the air out of the filter etc.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: A4 2.8..How much oil? I put in 5.5 still shows low? 1999.5 (DieGTi)*

Yup..VW procedure for checking oil (when customer complains of usage)..is run engine, turn off let stand for 5 min check dipstick...if you do it the same way all the time you'll get a consistent picture of oil consumption. Its important NOT to grossly over fill..just to top of cross hatched section of stick tip...TOO MUCH OIL can hurt your CAT converter..so add carefully! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ismule (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: A4 2.8..How much oil? I put in 5.5 still shows low? 1999.5 (spitpilot)*









I bought the 2002 v6 passat new had the vw dealer do all the oil changes i now have 150,000 on it 30 oil change 150 quarts and a quart every thousand 150 quarts, VW said that was normal , from new i wanted them to stop at cross hatches, but they kept filling it to just above the top orange plastic peace , had to replace cam seal, cam cover gaskets, plug holes filled up with oil, (to much back pressure, not enough room, hold oil in cam covers, wont let oil go back to oil reservoir, an pushes out seals an cam gaskets ) i paid for that repair, next oil change i photograph the dip stick so i could show the owner and next was the Cat . So went to the guy that own the VW dealer, they put two Cats on with no charge , thanks to digital cameras. I would do the change my self but body wont let me.
Spit pilot I am not a VW wrench just been around motors thought my life does that theory with the oil sound wright to you and do all VW dip stick have that upper line on them, is that put on there to confuse people.








Still runs great no more oil leaks still go through a quart every thousand no smoke, going for 155,000
ps. don't over fill , top of cross hatch only
THE KEEP ROLLEN CLUB
GRAY BEARD


----------

